# Dunder closing doors (8 month old)



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Taught my 8 month old German Shepherd how to close doors, cabinets, etc... LOVE IT!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love it too!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

very cool! I would be afraid to teach mine that or they would take all the food out lol


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

How did you do it? Iv been working on it with Koda and all she wants to do is find and look inside the fridge or cabinets, she thinks I want her to get me something instead. What stimulus did you first use?


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

iglinska1 said:


> How did you do it? Iv been working on it with Koda and all she wants to do is find and look inside the fridge or cabinets, she thinks I want her to get me something instead. What stimulus did you first use?


I used a post it note in my hand. then put the post it note on the door. from there he understood the message in about 5 mins. He picks up things exceptionally quick.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cool


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good job, but guess who is going to get the blame when the good snacks are gone.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Does he clean windows?


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

that's awesome.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

How cool is that! Just watch out! LOL My previous GSD, Shane, locked me out of the house by jumping up and hitting the lock on the slider into the down position while he was inside and I was outside. Had to literally break into my house through a porch window and when I got in he was sitting in the middle of the room looking all happy. Never should have taught him how to "lock" the slider. So make sure he does not close the door on you one of these days! LOL Great video!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you think you could teach my kids how to shut cabinet doors and my husband how to shut dresser drawers? I've been trying that for years. I guess they just aren't as smart as a GSD.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

haha that is awesome! I'm gonna have to try that with Zeb!


----------



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Do you think you could teach my kids how to shut cabinet doors and my husband how to shut dresser drawers? I've been trying that for years. I guess they just aren't as smart as a GSD.


LOL! My mom said the same about me! haha


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is great! 

I do the same stuff with my boy when we have some down time too! So much fun to have your dog be able to do "parlor tricks" when people come over! 

Great job!!!


----------

